# Colored Horse Contest!! :D



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

For # 1 & 5


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

For # 4


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

For #1:








For #5:


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

#4


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

For #4


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

1. Best Paint or Pinto 








Lady, my spotted Tennessee Walker.

5. Most Unusual Marking








Tansy is a calico palomino. If you notice she's got reddish spots on her body along with her palomino coat. Its more noticeable on her right side but I don't really have any nice shots of that.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

2. Best appaloosa: Lee (not the best picture but he's so cute!)










4. Best solid color: Hunter (he looks extremely dark here)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Entry for #1:








Entry for #5:








^^His blaze is in the shape of South America, which is how he got his name: Buenos Aires.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

[QUOTE 
^^His blaze is in the shape of South America, which is how he got his name: Buenos Aires.[/QUOTE]

LOVE him! And the way he got his name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> [QUOTE
> ^^His blaze is in the shape of South America, which is how he got his name: Buenos Aires.


LOVE him! And the way he got his name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

Thanks.  He's my baby. Couldn't ask for a better horse. There are times I swear he was born broke. lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

My entry for class #2, Kozmo my strawberry leopard spotted appy miniature.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

*1. Best Paint or Pinto *


*Sapphire 8 year old paint mare.*









*4. Best Solid Color*

*Lakota 3 year old solid paint filly.*









*5. Most Unusual Marking*

*Tequila's funky blaze.*


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

For #1


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

#5 - This is our 35 year old mare, cheyeene, She has a heart on her side 









#2 - This is my appy mare Antz in my Pantz (other wise know as Fancy or Brat)










#4 - My old Draft mare .. Baby


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

for the best appaloosa:








By wafflestheunicor at 2011-11-02


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

wafflestheunicorn said:


> for the best appaloosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> WOW! Beautiful!


THANKS!  his name is Jazz.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Best Paint, Tuffy:









Most unusual marking, Phoenix's face markings are pretty unusual:


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Jazz is welcome to come visit me ANYTIME  hehehe my girls would fall in love!


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Jazz is welcome to come visit me ANYTIME  hehehe my girls would fall in love!


well, he does like the ladies!:lol: My TB mare just LOVES him!


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

#5 most unusual marking (his name is Thunder) he has a lightning strike


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Best Paint/pinto








Best Solid Color


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jazz is so lush! Can I change my pics?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

#1 & #5 ^^

Jester's Cowboy


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

#4... This is the best picture I could find to show her color...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*#4 best solid*


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Best Paint (pearl with lauzil)








Best Applossa (Joker stallion)


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*For 4. Best Solid Color*

*4. Best Solid Color*


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

1 - paint/pinto








Best solid color








Most unique markings - His blaze and snips are mirror images almost.


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*For 4. Best Solid Color*

My 17 yr old Flaxen Chesnut Morgan.


For #4


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Best solid color entry


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

oooohhhhh! purdy! love the spots!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

All such beautiful horses! Now I am confused though. I thought #4 was meant as best solid PAINT... Not just any solid colored horse. Was I misunderstanding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> All such beautiful horses! Now I am confused though. I thought #4 was meant as best solid PAINT... Not just any solid colored horse. Was I misunderstanding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understood it as solid color horse....*shrugs*


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

hmm... i dont know. doesnt really matter, i just would have picked a different horse for my solid color... i entered my solid paint LOL. blonde moment.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I entered my solid paint too! But he's also my prettiest solid so there ya go


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose Rain is probably my prettiest. I was thinking of my gelding, but he's bay anyway...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Best Paint and Most Unusual Marking (WHITE EYE LASHES):


----------



## CopperPenny18 (Nov 6, 2011)

1 & 5

Copper Penny: The sorrel spot on his side close to his right front leg is how he got his name because it looks like a penny.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*#1; Best Paint or Pinto. Myss Pony- dappled grullo tobiano. One blue eye and one brown. Shetland pony.*









*#4; Best Solid Color. Lil'. Chestnut 1/4 miniature horse 3/4 shetland gelding.*










*#5; Most Unusual Marking. Nutmeg, Bay pinto miniature horse filly. White elephant on her shoulder, as well as a spotted white leg and an arrow on her butt. (R.I.P nutmeg; victim of the sand colic epidimic 2011)*


----------



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

1 and 5


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Results are in!!
Y'all gave me a challenge trying to judge all these!! Everyone's horses are goregous! I apologize if I type your name wrong!

_1.Best Paint/Pinto_
First Place: kelly22790
Second Place: Sorrelhorse
Third Place: whisper22

_2. Best Appaloosa_
First Place: Waffles the Unicorn
Second Place: BillyRox
Third: SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

_3. Best Pintaloosa_
No Entries 


_4. Best Solid Color_
First Place: Leap of faith Farm
Second: animalartcreations
Third Place: Rowzy


_5.Most Unusual Markings_

First Place: Kitten_val
Second Place: randomrider92
Third Place: Horselovinlady

​


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

crimson88 said:


> Results are in!!
> Y'all gave me a challenge trying to judge all these!! Everyone's horses are goregous! I apologize if I type your name wrong!
> 
> _1.Best Paint/Pinto_
> ...


awesome! Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for choosing my Tequila for 3rd place in the unusual markings catagory!


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. And congrats to everybody.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool Thanks


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks! and congrats to everyone too!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yay, I actually placed in one of these contests. Thanks!


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you and congrats to everybody! Lovely photos.


----------

